# "Meteor" kanji?



## turko (Jun 14, 2020)

A friend of mine says this kanji reads "Meteor" but I can't understand why it would say this. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Qapla' (Jun 14, 2020)

It does, yes. _Nagareboshi_ ("star that flows by") refers to meteors. Not unlike the English phrase "shooting star".


----------



## turko (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks. Can you think of any reason a knife maker would engrave that? It's a Makoto Kurosaki Ryusei AS if that is relevant.


----------



## ExistentialHero (Jun 14, 2020)

turko said:


> Thanks. Can you think of any reason a knife maker would engrave that? It's a Makoto Kurosaki Ryusei AS if that is relevant.



"Ryusei" is another translation for meteor


----------



## turko (Jun 14, 2020)

ExistentialHero said:


> "Ryusei" is another translation for meteor



That would make more sense. Does it read Nageroboshi or Ryusei though? Or are they also interchangeable in writing?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 14, 2020)

I thought this was going to be Comet thread


----------



## valgard (Jun 14, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> I thought this was going to be Comet thread


Same


----------



## Qapla' (Jun 14, 2020)

turko said:


> That would make more sense. Does it read Nageroboshi or Ryusei though? Or are they also interchangeable in writing?


_Ryûsei_ and _nagareboshi_ are two possible pronunciations of the same kanji 流星.


----------



## turko (Jun 14, 2020)

Seems confusing . Thanks!


----------



## KenHash (Jun 14, 2020)

As mentioned 流星 can be read as Ryusei or as Nagareboshi. But Makoto Kurosaki calls it Ryusei.


----------



## Honerabi (Jul 1, 2020)

Bob Kramer has been making knives out of iron meteorite material. Would have to research whether iron meteorites have been used historically to make implements.


----------



## Honerabi (Jul 18, 2020)

Found this in Chemistry World.


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 18, 2020)

Phurbas, the ritualistic dagger of Vajrayana Buddhism, were sometimes made of meteroric iron although most were made of wood, bronze, copper, brass, or ordinary iron. The Tibetans used "sky metal" for other applications as well.
Tokcha
Phurba


----------



## ExistentialHero (Jul 18, 2020)

Honerabi said:


> Found this in Chemistry World.
> View attachment 87593



But is that an aogami or shirogami meteor?


----------



## Honerabi (Jul 22, 2020)

ExistentialHero said:


> But is that an aogami or shirogami meteor?





About – Buseck Center for Meteorite Studies


----------

